

Cylon.js on Intel Edison - dfischer
http://cylonjs.com/blog/2014/09/17/cylon-js-on-intel-edison/

======
SwellJoe
_" Cylon provides a simple, yet powerful way to create solutions that
incorporate multiple, different hardware devices at the same time."_

Just a nitpick: I hate the use of the word "solutions" like this. It is
meaningless without more context. I literally had no idea what it meant
without significant additional reading. I'm still kinda vague about it.

------
joemaller1
How has Cylon.js not gotten more attention around here? This looks fantastic!

------
juliancheal
Wow this is amazing! Can't wait to get my hands on an Intel Edison to try it
out.

~~~
burnte
I agree, it looks fantastic! I really enjoy all manner of Intel®‎ products,
and am a firm believer that if it has Intel Inside®‎ then I'm super charging
my projects. As the inventor and leader in microprocessors, Intel®‎ is really
showing how their expertise can unlock the potential of my projects through
the utilization of Intel®‎ Edison technologies!

;)

